

Batteriser “debunk video” and skepticism is flawed. Video and Proof - DavidPTech

The debunking of the Batteriser was flawed. If you are still skeptical, here is some more information for to better understand their claims.
First off, Batteroo released a video demonstrating why you cannot use a power supply box to &quot;debunk&quot; the Batteriser. Batteries and constant power supply boxes behave very differently: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;Rv5eHRnjGC8<p>That YouTube page also has a video of the Batteriser tested on flashlights. Check it out if interested.<p>This video and study published by Duracell claims that batteries thrown away on average have 67% capacity left. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;JglYXZgP740 .<p>Next point, this study by Dr. Rolfz in Switzerland claims that 10% of batteries thrown away contains 1.4v left when discarded. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www2.ife.ee.ethz.ch&#x2F;~rolfz&#x2F;batak&#x2F;ICBR2003_Zinniker.pdf
This Swiss conference study is very interesting. The results show that the average battery in the test retained 33.3% of the battery&#x27;s capacity...10% were considered &quot;new&quot; and it looks like over 60% had over half of the capacity.
30% of discarded batteries have 50% energy left in them...which is again a very significant point...this means if device could use the other 50%..., one can double the life of the battery.....The point that I want to pay more attention to is that the assumption is that Batteries would stop working at 0.9 volts...however with Batteriser we can draw the remaining power till around 0.6 volts which is gives additional life extension to the battery<p>Also interesting was their extrapolation that 20 million Swiss Francs (about $21.2 million USD) worth of battery value is thrown away every year in Switzerland!<p>The most important point from this article is that 10% of batteries had cut off voltage greater than 1.4 volts, which means that 1.5 billion batteries have greater than 1.4 cut off voltage. 1.4v is much higher than Batteriser’s patent claim of 1.3 to 1.35 volts cut off voltage...
======
greenyoda
I'm guessing that you have some connection to the people who are making the
"Batteriser" (since you created a new user ID for the purpose of posting this
defense of the product).

If you claim that the debunking video is flawed, I challenge you to send a
prototype of the Batteriser to the person who made that video so that he can
test it (or to any other well known organization). A test would be
straightforward to do: pull two new batteries out of the same package, run
them with two identical devices and see which battery fails first, the one
with the Batteriser or the control. Run the test several times, swapping the
devices on alternate runs of the test to make sure the device being powered
isn't the cause of the difference.

 _" Also interesting was their extrapolation that 20 million Swiss Francs
(about $21.2 million USD) worth of battery value is thrown away every year in
Switzerland!"_

This is irrelevant to whether the device works as claimed or not. It makes
your post sound like an ad, detracting from the credibility of your argument.

For reference, here's the discussion of the video that claims to debunk the
Batteriser:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9677900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9677900)

